# Meg



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Meg. What to say? 6 years today since you left me. I miss you still and always will. Forever in my heart Meggie Moo.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

What a pretty girl she was!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Twinny41, your Meg was a beautiful girl, these anniversaries and any ordinary day at times can be so very hard. Your signature "a trail of beautiful memories" is so true.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Meg is a beauty and the name fit her perfectly. I saw a sundial once that said "Time takes all but memories". Next week my Harley will be gone one year, his memories are what keeps me going some days.


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

She was beautiful 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Meg was a very beautiful girl, thinking of you today.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Patsy have been thinking about out your Meg and my Meg where so much alike both bloody naughty  but we loved them so much and never gets any easier xx


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My thoughts are with you on this sad day. Anniversaries are so hard. 

Meg was a beautiful girl, I hope you are able to find comfort in the memories you have of your precious girl.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

What a beautiful girl Meg was!!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Sorry I missed this Patsy - 6 years is really such a short time, but a lifetime for us left here. I'm sure that Meg continues to watch over you all as she plays with many friends at the bridge

MANY WILL WALK IN AND OUT OF OUR LIVES, BUT ONLY TRUE FRIENDS LEAVE PAW PRINTS UPON YOUR HEARTS


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Happy Birthday to my Meg. She would have been 21 today. Never more than a thought away, still loved, still missed every day.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

The lovely Meg !!
Fred would have been 20 next month too


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Meg

Happy Birthday at the Rainbow Bridge!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Belated Happy Birthday Meg, time goes by but happy memories last forever


----------

